# Splash Magic Cg



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Splash Magic Campground and RV Resort formerly a Yogi Bear Campground, Northumberland, Pa is hosting a Biker Week in June and again late summer. This is a place we had thought of camping sometime.

We have CHANGED OUR MINDS, AS WE WANT TO CAMP AT PLACES THAT HOST FAMILY fRIENDLY EVENTS.

The Biker Weeks, are anything but family friendly. Quoting the local newspaper, there will be "Adult Entertainment, including Exotic Striptease, naughty pool and beach games, naked volleyball, and a Mr Hot Buns contest". The web site Says this is an adult event, and everyone will be checked for ID at the gate.

We wanted to give you a heads up, that if you are looking for a family friendly campground, this is probably a place to cross off your list.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Naked Volleyball, Hawkeye Pierce will want to see the pics, don t show Radar


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing John









Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Naked Volleyball










I'm willing to bet the participants are not members of the Swedish Bikini Team.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And thank you for THAT visual, Jim!









Happy Tr..... Ah, forget it!








Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Naked Volleyball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they were









Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The full list of events was graphic enough.









The locals are up in arms against it. I can kinda guess the caliber of the participants. Maybe we should leave the area that week. 
Wish we could.

I guess there might be a FEW that aren't so bad, but with the publicity listing the naughty adult activities, this event will likely not bring many classy individuals.

my guess is that if they still had the Yogi name at the cg, they wouldn't be able to host this kind of thing.

Definitely not family fare.


----------

